# Who was 1st??



## carlitos60 (Nov 19, 2017)

Was Wondering Who was the 1st to Make and Sell MotorBikes???
Sears CHIEF,,,,,,,Dayton,,,,,,,,Harley,,,,,,,,,or,, Indian,,,,,,? 
What Year?


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2017)

Pope


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 19, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-dawn-of-motobikes-and-truss-rods.51274/

good thread on the subject.....From your list, I would say....Sear chief was 1915 and Im sure Dayton had a moto-bike in 1915. The Indian moto was 1916, and the Harley started in 1917. Daytons, chiefs, and Harley's where all made by Davis, Indian being the only only that Westfield. 
1914 is the "dawn" and I think pope/westfield was one of the first. I could be wrong.....

good question...love this stuff


----------



## barracuda (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm going with Miami - this ad is from March of 1913: truss forks, double top bar, specified as a "Motor bike Model"...


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 19, 2017)

The word "motorbike" is a misnomer. You need to be more specific; motorcycle, bicycle with a motor, or a  bike that replicates a motorbike. George Hendee creator and the founder of the Indian launched his protoype motorbike with Hedstrom in 1902 (he wasn't the first to do this) He just promoted and bolster how great his bike was! They were in full production of manufacturing "Motobikes" by 1904. Indian also launched the Merkel Wheel that attached to any bicycle. Now, the "motorbike" bicycle frame is a different story.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 19, 2017)

Gottlieb Daimler of Deutschland in 1885.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 19, 2017)

moto bike or motorbike or mobie bike, i believe double too tube with drop frame top tube.     Great Western Laporte,Inc. had real early bicycle around 1911 era. Were talking bicycles here.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 19, 2017)

Ok, Ok,,,,,,From Those 4 Brands Only,,,,,,MotorBike BICYCLEs!!!!
ie:


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 19, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-dawn-of-motobikes-and-truss-rods.51274/
> 
> good thread on the subject.....From your list, I would say....Sear chief was 1915 and Im sure Dayton had a moto-bike in 1915. The Indian moto was 1916, and the Harley started in 1917. Daytons, chiefs, and Harley's where all made by Davis, Indian being the only only that Westfield.
> 1914 is the "dawn" and I think pope/westfield was one of the first. I could be wrong.....
> ...




Thanks for Your Answer!!!


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 3, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> moto bike or motorbike or mobie bike, i believe double too tube with drop frame top tube.     Great Western Laporte,Inc. had real early bicycle around 1911 era. Were talking bicycles here.




*
 Found in a 1909 circular for a 1910 model*


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 3, 2017)

An interesting history of motor propelled bicycles cir 1910


----------



## mongeese (Dec 3, 2017)

Of course I was the 1st motor powered bicycle.


----------



## removed (Dec 3, 2017)

IVERS WAS ALSO EARLY


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2017)

There's always this great thread by Scott. So at least as early as 1913-14 This from april 1914.
The article says Pope started it in 1913.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/april-28-1914-bicycling-and-motorcycle-review.54440/#post-323053


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 14, 2017)

The Answer Was: The CHIEF!!!


----------

